# Amazing Whitefish recipe



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Went fishing this wekeend with the family and as luck would have it, caught a 3lb Whitefish. I've liked whitefish in the past, its a very mild meat... but did some googling to see if there wasnt a different recipe to try out. Well I found the following and not only is it super simple / fast, it really does taste amazing.

Honestly this might now be my #1 most favorite fish dinner, even over fresh salmon / halibut.



> Super Good, Super Quick!This *white fish recipe* is spectacular! If you want an amazingly quick meal, this is the way to do it. For a little less tang, reduce the lemon juice. Minutes to Prepare: _5_
> Minutes to Cook: _10_
> Number of Servings: _4_
> 
> ...


Gotta get back up to that lake to get some more whities!

-DallanC


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Where can you catch whitefish?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Racist....what do you have against black fish, are they not good enough for you...;-);-);-);-);-)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Azar said:


> Where can you catch whitefish?


You can catch them on a lot of the rivers around. The Weber is loaded with them. You can find big pockets of them on the Provo as well. Just go try to catch some winter trout with small bead-head nymphs and invariably you'll catch a few whitefish in the process.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How big are the weber fish? I thought I heard there are alot but they are small. the ones we get out of the lakes are 16-21"


-DallanC


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

I've caught whitefish out of rivers before. Not often but a handful of times. They were always quite small and got released. I've never seen anything in the 16-21" range!

Got any pics?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The Weber fish tend to be in the 12-17" range, with some smaller and some bigger. However, on the Provo I've caught more than I can count that were 18+".


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just got done looking through a bunch of pics. I apparently don't take many pics of the whities.  Here's a pretty typical one from the provo. Like I said, lots of bigger ones in the provo and some in the weber as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kwalk3 said:


> Just got done looking through a bunch of pics. I apparently don't take many pics of the whities.  Here's a pretty typical one from the provo. Like I said, lots of bigger ones in the provo and some in the weber as well.


Nice one. Yea until this thread, this recipe I dont think most fishermen give them much thought. Our next outing will be to exclusively target whites. I read they freeze well so I want to load the freezer. Limit is 10 per person :mrgreen:

I've never caught one anytime other than ice fishing... and I didnt know they even had whities in the Provo. Very interesting.

-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Nice one. Yea until this thread, this recipe I dont think most fishermen give them much thought. Our next outing will be to exclusively target whites. I read they freeze well so I want to load the freezer. Limit is 10 per person :mrgreen:
> 
> I've never caught one anytime other than ice fishing... and I didnt know they even had whities in the Provo. Very interesting.
> 
> -DallanC


Your recipe and testimonial of how good it was has me thinking seriously about an outing just to target them as well. Have you ever tried smoked whitefish?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a question. Where the h-bomb is muscle whitefish on this thread???? Surely he would have something to say?? I love whites also. You can catch a bunch of little ones on that river that comes down from dead horse lake (I forget the name). Ive cooked them up in just tin foil and butter at camp and they are excellent. This recipe sounds awesome.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This is a Weeb ******.



http://imgur.com/LN02MLS


I couldn't get the up-loader thing to work.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No... we usually eat them to fast to have enough left over to smoke. I do hope to though. I'd love to get 10x each on our next outing (lol).


-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Made it out for a fly fishing outing to just target whitefish for the smoker. We ended up with a half dozen. All between 14 and 18 inches. 

Thought we would get more, but the eager browns kept getting in the way. 😊

Whitefish are brining right now before they hit the smoker. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Are there any places to catch whitefish in Utah county?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Apparently the Provo River.


-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

There are quite a few whitefish in the lower and middle Provo Lost. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------

